# What to mix????



## Ettiene (4/1/18)

I have:

Vbic
Cheesecake GC
Strawberry ripe
Van. Cust
Berry mix
Watermelon
Kiwi double
Bleuberry wild
Dulce de Leche
Vanillin 10
Sucralose
Sour


What recipes do you recommend in general.AND SHAKE AND VAPE more in specific???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ettiene (4/1/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (4/1/18)

Maybe give this a go:
Tfa cheesecake Graham crust 3%
Tfa strawberry ripe 8%
Cap vanilla custard 0.5%
3% vbic

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ettiene (4/1/18)

Friep said:


> Maybe give this a go:
> Tfa cheesecake Graham crust 3%
> Tfa strawberry ripe 8%
> Cap vanilla custard 0.5%
> 3% vbic



Thanx Friep

Looks really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Cheesecake GC 5%
Blueberry wild 5%

Not a SNV, needs a few weeks in my opinion so not ideal but tasty when it’s ready.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (4/1/18)

Something that you might find handy:
You can go on to http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ create a free account and then create a flavour stash where you add the flavours you have and then you can click what can I mix. This can give you suggestions. Or it can get the creative juice flowing. You can also search a flavour like tfa strawberry ripe and then read the notes or check the highly rated recipes with that flavour for some suggestions you can do the same on http://alltheflavors.com/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ettiene (6/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Cheesecake GC 5%
> Blueberry wild 5%
> 
> Not a SNV, needs a few weeks in my opinion so not ideal but tasty when it’s ready.




Sounds like a must try to me.

Thank you Paul.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ettiene (6/1/18)

Friep said:


> Something that you might find handy:
> You can go on to http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ create a free account and then create a flavour stash where you add the flavours you have and then you can click what can I mix. This can give you suggestions. Or it can get the creative juice flowing. You can also search a flavour like tfa strawberry ripe and then read the notes or check the highly rated recipes with that flavour for some suggestions you can do the same on http://alltheflavors.com/




Thanx Triep.

Gonna go then righ now.



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Sounds like a must try to me.
> 
> Thank you Paul.


You’re welcome!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

